# Totaka's theme in Animal Crossing and Wild World



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey Guys. Just found this out.

Go to K.K. Slider and ask him to play 
K.K. Song


> w> Secrets ftw
BTW, this song CANNOT be found by asking for a random song. It's request only and the hidden Totaka theme found in many other Nintendo games
If you dunno what Totaka's theme is:


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 12, 2011)

is this really even a secret?

i mean, kk slider was named after the guy.

now kk's song being in luigi's mansion, and a slew of other games i don't remember.. that's a bit of a secret.  but his song being in a game where he has a song-playing character named after.. nbd.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 12, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> is this really even a secret?
> 
> i mean, kk slider was named after the guy.
> 
> now kk's song being in luigi's mansion, and a slew of other games i don't remember.. that's a bit of a secret.  but his song being in a game where he has a song-playing character named after.. nbd.



a bit of a secret? Ok in Animal Crossing it's not but considering the rest.. It's kinda big secret since the Virtual boy has it in to and the other games the tune appears in, it's not well recorded and not well known


----------



## Lobo (Jun 12, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> is this really even a secret?
> 
> i mean, kk slider was named after the guy.
> 
> now kk's song being in luigi's mansion, and a slew of other games i don't remember.. that's a bit of a secret.  but his song being in a game where he has a song-playing character named after.. nbd.


 
I think one of those games is Pikmin 2.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 12, 2011)

Lobo said:


> I think one of those games is Pikmin 2.


 
Mario Paint
Yoshi's Island
Legend of Zelda Links Awakening and the DX version
Mario Land 2 
Wario land for Virtual Boy

Theres tons of games this song has been put into.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> a bit of a secret? Ok in Animal Crossing it's not but considering the rest.. It's kinda big secret since the Virtual boy has it in to and the other games the tune appears in, it's not well recorded and not well known


 right, in the other games it's a bit of a hidden easter egg, but in animal crossing.. nope.

didn't watch the video, but have seen/heard the song in many of the games myself, years ago.  there was one game i really loved that it was in.. i don't really remember which.  i don't believe it's in yoshi's island, though.  /haven't watched that video or have the time to look that up.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 13, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> right, in the other games it's a bit of a hidden easter egg, but in animal crossing.. nope.
> 
> didn't watch the video, but have seen/heard the song in many of the games myself, years ago.  there was one game i really loved that it was in.. i don't really remember which.  i don't believe it's in yoshi's island, though.  /haven't watched that video or have the time to look that up.


 
|: Yup it is. If you just watched the small video it points out some locations and shows the Yoshis island one. Though it's for the DS


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 13, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> |: Yup it is. If you just watched the small video it points out some locations and shows the Yoshis island one. Though it's for the DS


okay, so it isn't on yosh's island, but yoshi's island _ds_

nice catch there, champ


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 13, 2011)

Been known. >___>


----------



## SockHead (Jun 13, 2011)

..Is this a joke?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 14, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> okay, so it isn't on yosh's island, but yoshi's island _ds_
> 
> nice catch there, champ


 
Idfk I watched the video late at night. GO LOOK ON THE DAMN VIDEO D<


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 14, 2011)

SockHead said:


> ..Is this a joke?


 
> > why would it be a joke?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm surprise no ones said "old'd" yet.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 15, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I'm surprise no ones said "old'd" yet.


 
This.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 15, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> > > why would it be a joke?


----------

